# Who got there permits?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I suprised this hasn't been posted yet. But today is the day we all find out who was successfull in pulling a spring turkey permit. 

I can say I am successfull, third year in a row.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=175141


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I Wasssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

got mine wexford county first time ill be doing it in 15 years probally be asking you all stupid questions soon lol


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

You must look past the end of your nose grasshopper:lol:


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I got mine! Wooohooooo, gonna take my son for the first time and he is coming unglued with excitement. He is only 7.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Got mine over the counter. Congrats to those who drew.

Dan


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive had mine since febuary cause i gto the over the counter licence. i cant wait for the season to open though


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

fulldraw said:


> I suprised this hasn't been posted yet. But today is the day we all find out who was successfull in pulling a spring turkey permit.
> 
> I can say I am successfull, third year in a row.


1st post was about 12 hours before yours. I drew for hunt 107 4/23-4/29


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Got mine now i have to wait for a month in a half last year was my first year pulled off a 10.5 inch beard but, I have been seeing three Toms that are bigger than last years I shot, out in the field I'll be hunting :woohoo1:04/23/07 - 05/06/07 UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 0301


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

I got mine first hunt unit J .


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2007 Spring Turkey Drawing

Successful Hunt: 
Hunt Date(s): 04/30/07 - 05/06/07 
Hunt Description: UNIT ZA - GENERAL 
Area: 0115 

Finally get to hunt the private and public land. First year I'll be able to go after them gobblers and cut them off in the woods on public land.:woohoo1:


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope I did not recieve mine the first time in 20 years...................Utterly dissapointed but hey I guess thats what happens. I guess I can go a season without shooting a bird, i get one every year anyway, got 20 beards down here now, I guess I can pull one out and look at it while everyone is out hunting!!!!!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I got one !!!!


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

I got mine!!! I`ll be hunting the Mio Area.April30-May6 are the hunt dates.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

My father and I both got ours (buddy system). Will be chasing em in Van Buren county - Hartford, Bangor, Paw Paw. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

I got mine unit ZE 05/14/07 thru 05/31/07.
Anybody want to hook up and go hunting with me.
I'll be after some of those off white / color phase birds.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I was also sucsessful as was my partners. I hope the hunt goes well also.


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Unit F-4/23-4/29. Hope the weather is decent.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

first time in 4 years..me and my buddy (the party application) did not get picked  looks like its gonna be a scramble for left overs come march 8th for us


----------

